# Emission problem - NJ Inspection



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I have an 89 Maxima that recently failed NJ Inspection Emission testing. The HC reading was 203 (standard is 162) and CO% was 2.71 (standard 0.91)
I recently put new head gaskets on the car and it runs great. The EGR valve is not connected (Plugged) since the idle was rough and I think it was stuck open. There may also be a slight vacuum leak in the upper chamber. Since the car never failed inspection prior to the head gaskets, would the EGR valve be the culprit? I also noticed that my gas mileage dropped about 10% with the egr valve disconnected. Any ideas how to diagnose and correct - Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the EGR is very likely one of the problems, but you could also have a bad cat or a bad O2 sensor... with high HC and CO2, that means you're getting too much fuel or running rich- a vacuum leak would make you run lean.


usually when the EGR is stuck open, the problem is a failure in the EGR solenoid. it's the green (I think it's the green one) plastic solenoid above the transmission.

they're not that expensive, but can be a bear to change because of all the other hoses in the way. IMO, don't bother removing the old one. just connect the new one to the wires and hoses and let it dangle next to the old one.

also check all vacuum hose routing and leaks.. If you pull the heads off, it's possible you got one or two of those hoses mixed up. it's also likely you have one or two leaking if you didn't replace them- this is a 15 yr old car after all.

good luck. hope that helps.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

CBPMIKE said:


> I have an 89 Maxima that recently failed NJ Inspection Emission testing. The HC reading was 203 (standard is 162) and CO% was 2.71 (standard 0.91)
> I recently put new head gaskets on the car and it runs great. The EGR valve is not connected (Plugged) since the idle was rough and I think it was stuck open. There may also be a slight vacuum leak in the upper chamber. Since the car never failed inspection prior to the head gaskets, would the EGR valve be the culprit? I also noticed that my gas mileage dropped about 10% with the egr valve disconnected. Any ideas how to diagnose and correct - Thanks!


if the miles are high, and they should be, and you still have the original catlytic converter then it's highly likely that's the curlpit. matt's right check all the vacc hoses and o2 sensor first but if the problem is still there (not passing emissions test) your next stop is a muffler shop for a new converter..


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

*EGR SOLENOID*

Exhaust system from manifold to tail is new with new o2 sensor. I think the EGR is the problem, but I don't see the EGR Solenoid listed in any aftermarket suppliers - is it a dealer item or can I purchase one from someone like "Advanced Auto"?
Thanks again for your help and direction to solving my problem!



Matt93SE said:


> the EGR is very likely one of the problems, but you could also have a bad cat or a bad O2 sensor... with high HC and CO2, that means you're getting too much fuel or running rich- a vacuum leak would make you run lean.
> 
> 
> usually when the EGR is stuck open, the problem is a failure in the EGR solenoid. it's the green (I think it's the green one) plastic solenoid above the transmission.
> ...


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

CBPMIKE said:


> Exhaust system from manifold to tail is new with new o2 sensor. I think the EGR is the problem, but I don't see the EGR Solenoid listed in any aftermarket suppliers - is it a dealer item or can I purchase one from someone like "Advanced Auto"?
> Thanks again for your help and direction to solving my problem!



check rockauto.com for the egr


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you can look around for the solenoid, but I'm not sure if you're going to find it anywhere but a dealer. some times you can, sometimes you can't.


----------

